# Big Buck Score?



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

What do ya think this bruser went?--My brothers Buck last weekend.










swamp


----------



## PK-Russ (Mar 14, 2007)

would like to see another picture but i'll say 158-162


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

166... those are some long mains it looks like.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Assuming it is 10 and not a 9, and that is a G3 behind the G4 on left side, I would say in the low 170s. Like the Brows, probably 6-7". Long beams too. Nice.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Sorry bout the pic---He is alot bigger than ya think........nobody is even close yet...............just a hint.

I think he is hiding a tine on the left. Bro don't ever answer his phone.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I agree if it is a 10 it looks to be low 170's


2GOOD said:


> Assuming it is 10 and not a 9, and that is a G3 behind the G4 on left side, I would say in the low 170s. Like the Brows, probably 6-7". Long beams too. Nice.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

He's a gooden I would say close to 180

Charlie


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Id say low 180's


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Same here. Looks to be pretty long on those main beams and has some really nice bases. 181?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Swampus said:


> Sorry bout the pic---He is alot bigger than ya think........nobody is even close yet...............just a hint.
> 
> I think he is hiding a tine on the left. Bro don't ever answer his phone.


With another tine I put him in the mid to upper 170's. I may be selling his mass short because of the main beam length. They look to be huge beams.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice 10, id say 185-190'' gross. Where did that buck come from?


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

I come up with 187 minus deductions.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

how about 186 gross. Dang nice buck. Michigan maybe?

Tell him congrads if you talk to him.


----------



## PK-Russ (Mar 14, 2007)

that deer won't go an inch over 170. tell me where i'm wrong. big frame but he's still a 9.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

PK-Russ said:


> that deer won't go an inch over 170. tell me where i'm wrong. big frame but he's still a 9.


You need to look a little harder. Correct answer is he is a 10. Looks like around the 170 mark to me....extremely nice buck. Did he come off of ya'lls ranch?


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

I got 179.That is one heck of a buck!Congrats to your brother on a really great deer.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Super fine buck! Not out of the 170's though!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

still low but getting closer--My Bro is 6'4" and 275--Pennsylvania Buck.

I think he picked up the horns from B&B yesterday so I will go to the office and take some good pic's and some of dads buck this morrning.--not fair with a bad pic to score--my bad but I could not wait--His best buck to date and gonna full mount him!...........Bench Mark Deer for sure.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

*Holy Toledo!*

I'll say 190 plus! That is a 10 point Pennsylvania BRUISER! I have a friend that hunts up there and they do have some huge deer up around that part of the country.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Robbie, He sure is a nice buck. Get a couple of good pics up and we'll give you some more questimations!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I come up w/189 gross. He also looks to be maybe 7.5 yrs old (at least from the facial features).


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I have him between 184-187. I maybe underestimating the beams and wraps... I have them at 27 and 20, respectively.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow what a buck - great mass, tine length, and a wide spread to boot!

Looks like my dream deer...

Thanks for sharing Swampus.


----------



## mister72 (Mar 27, 2007)

186


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I would like to know what it weighed. I think the big bodied northern deer is throwing the Texicans off. Also your brother is a Big Guy so it is like a reverse of the photo shopped images, he makes the deer look smaller.

Great Buck regardless, I think he is getting close to 200 gross.


----------



## bogeyman (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll chime in with 194, Great tine length all around amd mains are probably around 28! Plus look where he has his hand around the beam for the mass. Heck of a deer for sure!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Upper 70's to low 80's hard to tell with the picture. Nice deer anyway you look at it,


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

196"

L G1-7"
G2-8"
G3-13"
G4-11"

L M1-6.5"
M2-5"
M3-5"
M4-4"

R G1-9"
G-2-7"
G-3-14"
G4-10"

R M1-6.5"
M2-5"
M3-5"
M4-4"

RBeam -27"

LBeam -26"

I Spread -23"

Total = 196"


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

reelthreat said:


> I have him between 184-187. I maybe underestimating the beams and wraps... I have them at 27 and 20, respectively.


Add 10" to the score... I did not see the g4 on the left, I thought it was a huge 9 but now I see it is a huge 10.

wraps 40"
spread 22"
Beams 54"
g1s 18"
g2s 16"
g3s 27"
g4s 18"
---------
195"


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Hey Swampus. How about killing all the suspense and just tell us what the buck scored! Great looking deer. Congrats to him


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok!--Here is another pic--13 1/2" G3's I believe he told me 27" beam---The Dude scored 205 green.---This was the smallest buck of the hunt!?

Dad took a 242
Bro in-law 279--no foolin--still waiting on the pic's of those bad boys! 200 lb + Deer can fool ya.

Plus we are not used to seeing these caliber deer much which makes it harder to judge--Many of you were knockin on the door tho!---make ya want to practice sometimes--Fun thing to do anyway.

swamp...........................wishin for a good buck this year type dude!


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

A 200" 10 point is a lot of deer. That's right up there with the world record. Man, I don't know if the stars will ever align or not but a hunt like that is definitely the hunt of a lifetime. Congrats to your brother, dad, and brother inlaw. Post some pictures of the other deer when you get them.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Swampus,

Seems all the other men in the family made the hunt but you. Why weren't you there?

You got red hair or something? Cause I'm startin' to think you're a stepchild. :slimer:

No way I woulda missed that hunt.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Swampus,
> 
> Seems all the other men in the family made the hunt but you. Why weren't you there?
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing! They don't like you very much, or something????

Beautiful buck!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

7 kids and single Dad raising them all except 2 that went to my X ring a bell?$--Ain't got the $20.000 extra and 10-15% tip + airfair. We good now? Ha!

I be hunting plenty--Way more than just about anyone I know of days in the field. and very Happy to have my kidos--I won't take freebies and I make it on my own period and pay my way. Even tho my family is rich. My treasure is my kids. ( hope this helps those that wonder) 

I am a stepchild Brad--Don't know my "Real" dad--But he is the only Dad I got so I love the man--He raised me and taught me to hunt--God Bless Him! Love ya Dad!

Thanks

swamp


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

That's awesome Robby! That is one heck of a specimen! Sounds like a dream trip for sure!

Brice


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Swampus said:


> 7 kids and single Dad raising them all except 2 that went to my X ring a bell?$--Ain't got the $20.000 extra and 10-15% tip + airfair. We good now? Ha!
> 
> I be hunting plenty--Way more than just about anyone I know of days in the field. and very Happy to have my kidos--I won't take freebies and I make it on my own period and pay my way. Even tho my family is rich. My treasure is my kids. ( hope this helps those that wonder)
> 
> ...


Robbie,

I wasn't really expecting and answer to the question. Surely, it was obvious I making a joke.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

It don't matter to me Brad--some folks don't even have daddys. I*'m everyones Daddy! Ha!

Yea Brice!-I was gonna go but went bow huntin instead!--wait till ya see my Mulie this year............................!
Gonna post the others soon as I get the pic's! Monsters fo sho!


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey swamp it looks like dad and the gang went to Pennsylvania again this year. Some nice deer there seems like they are making a habit of going on that trip now. How is the old man doing I have not seen many post from you about the place this year.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

He is doin great.
I been runnin alot of hunts but just don't post up much.
That Penn Ranch is amazing tho!--Makes the legends look small altho they do have very good deer also--Management Rules and U will have the deer! Be cool man! and thanks!


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

213 world record typical...14 point! That is a huge 10 pt!


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

hell of a deer. 180's for sure. good tine length and good mass. them brow tines are impressive. he wouldnt get out of my sight with out some lead flying at it


----------

